# ariens snowblower carburetor issue



## lodo

I purchased my Ariens showblower 6 years ago and I went to start it this year with no luck. I changed the oil, spark plug and gas and it still would not start. I then performed a few google searches and got the idea to clean the carburetor. I had my neighbor stop by since he has experience with small engines and we cleaned the carburetor and took the float apart. We put it all back together and still no go. The engine does start and run on carburetor cleaner but then it stops, so we still think there is a clog somewhere that is feeding gas to the engine. We soaked the parts in carb cleaner and it still won’t start. The float has plenty of gas coming in so it’s not a clog in the gas line. Any suggestions would be much appreciated....

I have attached several pictures to help with the engine dilemma.

-lo


----------



## lodo

We turned the gas line off and back on and it seemed like the gas was flowing into the float bowl. I’ll detach the gas line and test it tomorrow. Could there be a jet problem? The video below shows a carb rebuild on an older Ariens unit, but the jet is similar at the 3 minute marker on the video.


----------



## Fairway

The problem may be lying inside the jet. You may also want to look into changing your fuel line as you'll probably end up having to clean the carburetor again.


----------



## lodo

So if the gas line is clear I'll perform the following:

-replace the gas line
-replace the jet
-replace all gaskets on the carburetor

Does that sound like a plan?


----------



## Shryp

Your most likely culprit is the 3 tiny holes in the bolt that holds the carb bowl on. Most likely the tiny hole in the far end from the nut.


----------



## Fairway

lodo said:


> So if the gas line is clear I'll perform the following:
> 
> -replace the gas line
> -replace the jet
> -replace all gaskets on the carburetor
> 
> Does that sound like a plan?


Replace only the fuel line and gaskets. You can clean the tiny jet out with a piece of metal wire from a wire brush. You may even want to spray carb cleaner through it to blast out any remnants of old gas or dirt.


----------



## td5771

if you are getting gas out of the fuel line when you disconnect it from the carb, connect the gas line and take the bowl off the bottom of the carb while the snowblower is flat on the ground in operating position. with the bowl off, and the fuel line connected and valve on if there is one (after you confirm it has gas coming out when not connected to the carb) there should be gas flowing into the carb and onto the float and then onto the floor. if the gas line is open and connected the gas isnt getting into the carb and the issue is a stuck needle valve or...there is a small rubber seat that goes under the needle valve. depending on was you used to clean the carb out it may have swelled up and closed the tiny hole the gas flows through. if gas flows out the bottom of the carb with no fuel bowl on it it is fine and move on to that bowl nut with the tiny holes in it. also make the 2 high and low needle valves arent still closed all the way.


----------



## micah68kj

I agree with SHRYP and Td. 

It's almost certainly in the carb and more than likely the problem is with the tiny holes in that bowl screw. It's either that or there is a piece of dirt at one of the needles. Let us know how it turns out.
Do what Fairway said. That wire brush trick was exactly how I cleaned the holes out on my Briggs carb.
Joe


----------



## HCBPH

*Not running*

Couple of additional things come to mind, it wasn't mentioned at what throttle setting the engine is failing. At high speed (throttle wide open) it's the jet at the bottom of the bowl. Try opening 1 full turn as an initial setting. If medium rpm then it's the jet in the side of the carb above the bowl. There are 3 small openings into the throttle bore from there that can be plugged. If the engine has a priming bulb there is a 4th leading from the reservour below it into the area behind the welch plug in the side of the carb or directly into the bottom of the throttle bore. That 4th one (in those carbs) typically need the side welch plug removed to check and clean it out. Careful removing that plug as there's little space between it and the side of the carb. Sometimes you can check the 3 from the throttle bore side with a strand of phone wire. Initial setting on that jet is 1 1/2 turns.

Just had this last week on an engine I was working on. Turned out it was that addition hole leading to the reservour that the primer charges when pumped.

Another thing, I've had terrible luck with gasahol (alcohol gas), I'm now using 100% gas with a touch of Seafoam and it works alot better.

Overall I'd start with the tank filter and line, then the needle valve under the float (I've seen that stuck to the seat), then the main bowl jet. Between the info you've received it's likely you'll find it. If you haven't already, best to put a new carb kit in. One thing, when replacing the main jet at the bottom of the carb, open the jet before screwing it in or you can distort the mating surface in the carb by tightening it with the just fully closed.

Good luck.


----------



## lodo

I had my neighbor stop over again and he cleaned the 3 tiny holes in the bolt that holds the carb bowl on yesterday with compressed air. He said they were all clogged. What exactly do the 3 holes perform in this carbureted system? Please be patient with this small motor novice.

We are putting the bolt back on today and we’ll try to start her up.


----------



## bwdbrn1

That would be what's called the main jet of your carb. This should explain most if not all of your questions.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehcarburetormanual.pdf


----------



## lodo

The Snow blower started on the 2nd pull after the 3 tiny holes were cleaned. Is the screw device considered the jet?


----------



## bwdbrn1

Yes


----------



## mike81

yup you can consider


----------



## Ricksinet

lodo said:


> I purchased my Ariens showblower 6 years ago and I went to start it this year with no luck. I changed the oil, spark plug and gas and it still would not start. I then performed a few google searches and got the idea to clean the carburetor. I had my neighbor stop by since he has experience with small engines and we cleaned the carburetor and took the float apart. We put it all back together and still no go. The engine does start and run on carburetor cleaner but then it stops, so we still think there is a clog somewhere that is feeding gas to the engine. We soaked the parts in carb cleaner and it still won’t start. The float has plenty of gas coming in so it’s not a clog in the gas line. Any suggestions would be much appreciated....
> 
> I have attached several pictures to help with the engine dilemma.
> 
> -lo


Same type problem with my 2 stage 920402 that I bought used. Found old gas and troubleshot like you. Just too gummed up. Purchased new carb and on/off gas witch from Amazon. About $18 each. Could not believe price but installed and they work. Was not aware of small filter in gas tank that comes with on/off gas switch.


----------



## Dauntae

Ricksinet said:


> Same type problem with my 2 stage 920402 that I bought used. Found old gas and troubleshot like you. Just too gummed up. Purchased new carb and on/off gas witch from Amazon. About $18 each. Could not believe price but installed and they work. Was not aware of small filter in gas tank that comes with on/off gas switch.


That is the newer LCT made engine with that filter on the valve, Doesn't seem like much but helps a lot.


----------

